# Best CCs of 2011



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I started a NC thread about this. So, why not a CC thread?

What were your best CCs of 2011???

CCs were a bit new to me this year so pretty much all of them were great. But, if I had to list some of the best that I have had this year then they would have to be (in no particular order):

Monte 2
Siglo IV
Bolivar GM
H Upmann Sir Winston
Partagas Lusitania 
Monte GE 2010
Siglo I
Johnny-O Sublime


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Monte 2
Boli BBF
Boli RC
Bolivar Simones
Partegas PS2
Partegas PS4
Cohiba Maduro
CoRo
...the list could go on and on and on!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Jeez there where so many i never really thought about it. Many where gifted and that made them better.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I'll get back to you in a few yrs....


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Here is my fav out of the CCs I tried this year

R&J regalias de londres
R&J Short Churchill
Monte 3
Hoyo de Monterrey Petit Robusto

I may have to add cohiba Siglo 1 or 2 after I try them over new years


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

M**** PDR Custom Roll
Reynaldo Custom Roll
'04 Romeo y Julieta EL
OR Cohiba Behike (MAR10)
'06 Cohiba Siglo VI
'10 Cohiba Robusto
Cohiba Grand Reserva


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Vega Robaina Unicos
Partagas Series D No. 4
Montecristo Edmundo
Cohiba Robusto
Partagas Serie 'P' No. 2
San Cristobal de la Habana La Punta
Vega Robaina Famosos
Trinidad Fundadores


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Best new production: HdM short pyramid EL 11. Tremendous potential

Best custom: Reynaldo Maravillas. Over 9 inches by 55 RG. Fabulous tobacco. Carlos Fernandez Behikes close second.

Best I smoked this year: Mid 70s Montecristo #3, a gift. I fell utterly in love with this beauty.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

The Partagas 898 Unvarnished that I got from Al was the most memorable cigar of the year. Spectacular. Thanks Al.


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

I have to agree with the Partagas 898. I had one given to me (varnished) and it was fantastic. I'm more of a robusto or thicker ring gauge fan but this cigar blew me away. I will need to purchase some of these.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Hdm Epi No 1, Juan Lopez No 1, or a Partagas 898!


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

asmartbull said:


> I'll get back to you in a few yrs....


I agree...... might want to re-label too best right out of the box in 2011. Lots of very nice smokes come out of 2011 that aren't ready to be smoked yet.


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

WyldKnyght said:


> Vega Robaina Unicos
> Partagas Series D No. 4
> Montecristo Edmundo
> Cohiba Robusto
> ...


Lots of my fav's in that list....:thumb:


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

Quint said:


> I agree...... might want to re-label too best right out of the box in 2011. Lots of very nice smokes come out of 2011 that aren't ready to be smoked yet.


I think ( may be wrong ) that the OP just wants to know what the best cigar was that we smoked in 2011 (not made in 2011, but of any year).


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Yep. That was the idea but I figure Puff has a mind of its own and I just go with the flow


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

Conflicting ideas here. See I read it as the best made in 2011 cigars. Maybe because I am a noob and started buying in 2011 I opened this thread hoping to read about the best that is being offered currently.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Eric,
The most recent cigars I have are from Mar 11, and in the past few months I've received cigars from as far back as '08 from vendors when buying "new" product.


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

astripp said:


> Eric,
> The most recent cigars I have are from Mar 11, and in the past few months I've received cigars from as far back as '08 from vendors when buying "new" product.


Andrew, 
I have been lucky enough to experience some of the same. Most of the "normal" smokes I have bought were '11's like my BPC, PSD4 etc. I was surprised when I ordered some Boli gold metals on sale to get a box from 07 and Cohiba Maduros from 08 I think. Culebras from 08 as well. Everything else is fresh but it's a nice surprise to get some age. I have a box of Monte 2 and 4s on the way and I'm sure they will be 11's. I have heard about a list of box codes from one oft vendors but I don't know how to go about getting it. It's not on their site.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Eric,

Just shoot him an email and he'll send you a current list.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

well if were talking right out of the box for 2011, i tend not to smoke too much freash stock...but for me, the party E2, was great... also, the RA extra 2011....

if were talking about the better cigars smoked this year (from any year)

bolivar gigantes - 2003
LGC #1 - 2004
Dip 4 - 1998
BBF - 2007

just a couple stand outs


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh. Well, if we're talking best CC made in 2011... then it was the 2011 Monte #2. If we're talking best smoked in 2011... then it was the 2008 Monte #2.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Oh. Well, if we're talking best CC made in 2011... then it was the 2011 Monte #2. If we're talking best smoked in 2011... then it was the 2008 Monte #2.


I take it you like the Monte 2? :biggrin:


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Best of 2011 stock is Quai D'orsay Imperiales. (don't laugh till you've had one)
The best cigar I smoked this year was a 1998 Fundadore.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

does the only ones i smoked count as an answer lol....some really great sounding smokes in here.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

socalocmatt said:


> I take it you like the Monte 2? :biggrin:


You take it correctly, sir!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Gifted RyJ 04 EL.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Oh. Well, if we're talking best CC made in 2011... then it was the 2011 Monte #2. If we're talking best smoked in 2011... then it was the 2008 Monte #2.


yeah the monty 2 in 2011, are great, had a couple given to me by hamlet in havana 1 month ago...great stick


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

canuck2099 said:


> I have to agree with the Partagas 898. I had one given to me (varnished) and it was fantastic. I'm more of a robusto or thicker ring gauge fan but this cigar blew me away. I will need to purchase some of these.


Happy New Year, everybody! I haven't been very active on the boards lately, but hope to have some time to engage with my fellow BOTL this year. Question on the 898s: Is it true that the strength of the 8988's varies on the box type? ("Varnished vs unvarnished") --or is that just one of those silly urban legends?

Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

gehrig97 said:


> Happy New Year, everybody! I haven't been very active on the boards lately, but hope to have some time to engage with my fellow BOTL this year. Question on the 898s: Is it true that the strength of the 8988's varies on the box type? ("Varnished vs unvarnished") --or is that just one of those silly urban legends?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeremy


It is true,
he 898 V has more strength.

Given the UV have not been around for a few yrs, it's the only game in town.
But that is ok because it is just an awesome cigar.

I have some UV can can tell you they are a treat,,,,what they lack in power they make up for in creamy woodsy spice.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

My two favorites were both gifts from Bob:

Fernandez Churchill and the dark torpedo with the shaggy foot. These two cigars differ quite a bit from each other in their flavor profiles and they do what they do incredibly well. If they were accessible I would have more of them. Really, really great smoking experience.


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

Appreciate the info!



asmartbull said:


> It is true,
> he 898 V has more strength.
> 
> Given the UV have not been around for a few yrs, it's the only game in town.
> ...


----------

